# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Blob OLE : erreur d'excution R0021

## NMEPB

Bonjour,

J'ai un problme avec un objet OLE et un blob
quand je fait OLE_1.objectdata = blob('dsfsf')
Celui-ci me renvoi l'erreur d'excution PB R0021.

Il est indiqu qu'il faut regnrer!? :8O:  oui mais et comment? :8O: 

J'ai recherch sur internet mais la plupart du temps c'est rest sans rponse!

Alors qui a dj eu le problme et qui a une solution

----------

